# Oh Mary - excellent theatre show about Mary Bryant. Bristol 17th October.



## madzone (Sep 5, 2010)

My mate Bec is doing her wonderful one woman show about the Cornish adventurer and highway-woman Mary Bryant on 17th October as part of the Festival of Desperation. She's a fab actress and has worked extensively with Kneehigh and Wildworks (the people behind the current installation at Kensington palace) I saw this earlier this year and she blew me away. It's a fab piece of theatre and well worth a look.

She's also doing some dates in Dorset if anyone's interested


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 5, 2010)

Ooh, thanks for this info. I love the Kneehigh Theatre Group.


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2010)

Whereabouts in Bristol?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Bryant

Oh wow! Tell her to send the script to BBC Radio's Head of Drama, Alison Hindell. Seriously.


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Ooh, thanks for this info. I love the Kneehigh Theatre Group.



It's not a particularly kneehigh - ish show. It's a one woman show and not a luvvy in sight  It's very moving and quite raw in places. Mary Bryant's story is really amazing though and the show is superb.
http://www.whatsonsouthwest.co.uk/article.php?id=23597



Geri said:


> Whereabouts in Bristol?



Don't know. She's buggered off - probably working. The festival is to do with Desperate Men apparently. maybe there'll be a programme of events in the local press?



Mrs Magpie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Bryant
> 
> Oh wow! Tell her to send the script to BBC Radio's Head of Drama, Alison Hindell. Seriously.



The writer (Anna Murphy) is in good contact with R4 and has had a couple of plays produced recently. She tends to be dealt with by Clare someone (her name totally escapes me at the moment which is a shame because she owes me a part   )


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2010)

madzone said:


> Don't know. She's buggered off - probably working. The festival is to do with Desperate Men apparently. maybe there'll be a programme of events in the local press?


 
There probably will be, nearer the time. I might have forgotten by then though!


----------



## madzone (Sep 5, 2010)

I've posted on her facebook. When she replies I'll let you know.


----------



## madzone (Sep 6, 2010)

She thinks it might be at the Old Vic but it's not been confirmed yet. She'll let me know when it has been


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2010)

She's doing it at the Old Vic - 6.30pm - Sunday 17th.

For a tenner you can see 4 shows apparently.

If I was nearer I'd definitely be going :cool;


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2010)

This is tonight if anyone fancies it


----------

